# Biomechanical Landscapes Anyone



## vontetzianos (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey

So I've really been getting into HR Giger's biomechanical landscapes. He's got some pretty trippy stuff that he's done. I've read that most of his stuff is doen with airbrush, but has anyone attempted this sort of thing in graphite or pencil? I've been working on a few pieces of his with graphite doing studies of individualaspects before doing the whole thing.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 13, 2009)

I did some stuff like that for my art project at school, and I used to do lots of little drawings in my ideas books that I take around. Not done any recently though.

He's a pretty epic artist though. Does some of his painting on steel or a metal of some sort I think.


----------



## cosmicamnesia (Jan 13, 2009)

im always doodling this kind of stuff with pencil when im in school....note that it takes a LONG fucking time.....im working on one now that im probably about 20+hours into (not all at once, obviously)


----------



## budda (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm pretty sure its doable, just really time-consuming.


----------



## vontetzianos (Jan 14, 2009)

One thing I've noticed is you need a very heavy, smooth paper because your really digging in to create texture. You also need a can of spray fixative so you can layer pigment. It also helps if you scan them into a computer and add more contrast which always gives it a darker character.

If any of you guys have any completed works like these, I'd love to see what the results were.

Does anyone have any clips, pics, vids of Giger actually working on a piece? I can't seem to find anything except of him working on the Alien set. I would love to see how he actually does it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a book of his work has a few photographs of him working I think


----------



## vontetzianos (Jan 15, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I have a book of his work has a few photographs of him working I think


 
Cool. Care to share some? I've looked all over for books but most are just montages to his artwork.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 15, 2009)

anyone here interested in doing that kind of giger-ish stuff for an album cover?


----------



## Pauly (Jan 15, 2009)

Check his 'New York' stuff out too, a little more emphasis on the mech side of things as far as landscapes go.


----------



## vontetzianos (Jan 15, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> anyone here interested in doing that kind of giger-ish stuff for an album cover?


 
That would be sick! I don't know if I would be the right person to ask but work by someone with enough time, patience and determination would produce one cool album cover.

Stuff like this:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 16, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> Cool. Care to share some? I've looked all over for books but most are just montages to his artwork.



I'll try and scan some this weekend if there are any in there


----------



## vontetzianos (Jan 16, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'll try and scan some this weekend if there are any in there


 
Cool. I'd love to see some of them


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 18, 2009)

Heres the only two I could really get from the book.






He works in a lot more mediums than a lot of people realise. He has huge sketch books of work hes done for various films inluding alien, which he did in anything from a pencil, biro, marker etc. And he experimented a lot on what he used as a canvas.


----------



## vontetzianos (Jan 19, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Heres the only two I could really get from the book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
From what I've found he's quite secretive about how he practically goes about his art. I've had better success with a good black pen and thick paper beacuse its very easy to build pitch black tones and use very light tones as well. Pencil is really hard and time consuming, but thx for the pics


----------

